# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  جستجو و مقایسه کلمات فارسی در sql 2008

## NIRvAnA01

با سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان.
تو یه برنامه با سی شارپ اطلاعات فارسی وارد جدول کردم حال برای پیدا کردن و مقایسه متن فارسی جواب نمیگیرم
یعنی مثلا اگه یه جدول کاربر داشته باشم که توش 2 فیلد باشه با مقادیر  وحید و ناصر و بخوام یه کوری بنویسمو اون شخصی که اسمش وحیده و فامیلش هم ناصر ، جواب خالی میده ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
از دوستای برنامه نویس تقاضای کمک و راهنمایی دارم
با تشکر
v_nirvana@yahoo.com

----------


## omidm87

سلام 
فکر کنم کوئری شما این میشه
"select * from tbl_user where name = ali and family =naser"

----------


## in_chand_nafar

ببینم نکنه مشکلت ی و ک باشه به اینجا سر بزن
http://www.dotnettips.info/2009/01/blog-post_13.html
بسیار خوشحالم که سرعت اینترتم خیلی بالاست دارم حال می کنم خدا احمدی و... را همیشه برامون نگه داره 
یه سرچ فسقلی در عرض چند نانو ثانیه جوابش میاد دارم فکر می کنم مردم چرا در مورد اینترنت بد و بیرا می گن

----------

